# Anyone Selling Pants



## Wewikk (Oct 28, 2017)

I was looking if anyone was selling any kind of pants in there store I can not stand the skirt on my female character I know the clothing is random from the able sisters hopeley when the full game comes out you will be able to to use the clothes crafting function and craft more clothes and maybe use your qr codes for clothing from ACNL and ACHHD to change your look I have a look I want but they don't have the socker shorts or qr codes to add my top my character wares?
Also looking for friends I posted my id in the other thread?


----------



## UnderWish (Oct 29, 2017)

Sadly you cant sell clothing in the market spots. It's incredibly dumb. Good luck on finding your pants though!


----------

